# Win 7 Install stuck on "Setup is starting..."



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 26, 2013)

Trying to get W7 onto my aunt's laptop. She picked it up without a power cord for it. So she got one of those and it started, but no Windows on it. HDD seems to be ok, I've tried installing W7 from USB and from DVD and either of those results in the samething. It has the beginning prompt for language. I hit next, then I hit to start the install. And it goes to the next screen that says "Setup is starting...". Then it just sits there, I've let it sit for up to an hour to see if it would eventually make it through, and no dice. Any ideas here?


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2013)

format the hard drive using some other tool and go from there. likely one of the partitions is corrupted and causing it grief.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 26, 2013)

^+1. Also, a faulty ODD or keyboard can be the culprit. So if the above solution fails, remove these, use a USB keyboard and check.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 26, 2013)

Refresh my memory... Does "Setup is starting..." show up before or after it has copied files to the hard drive?  I know XP would never start if you had a SATA drive but no drivers loaded for it.  Windows 7 supposedly fixed that problem by having generic SATA drivers.

Anywho, if I were you, I'd try erasing the hard drive using KillDisk with the hard drive in laptop.  If KillDisk has any problems what-so-ever, I'd check SMART data on the drive in another computer.  If the SMART data is fine, I'd assume something is wrong with the laptop internally (RAM/motherboard/CPU/SATA controller).

Wait, what OS was originally on it?  What are it's approximate hardware specs?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 26, 2013)

itsakjt said:


> ^+1. Also, a faulty ODD or keyboard can be the culprit. So if the above solution fails, remove these, use a USB keyboard and check.



Well it's a laptop, so removing the keyboard isn't really any option 



FordGT90Concept said:


> Refresh my memory... Does "Setup is starting..." show up before or after it has copied files to the hard drive?  I know XP would never start if you had a SATA drive but no drivers loaded for it.  Windows 7 supposedly fixed that problem by having generic SATA drivers.
> 
> Anywho, if I were you, I'd try erasing the hard drive using KillDisk with the hard drive in laptop.  If KillDisk has any problems what-so-ever, I'd check SMART data on the drive in another computer.  If the SMART data is fine, I'd assume something is wrong with the laptop internally (RAM/motherboard/CPU/SATA controller).
> 
> Wait, what OS was originally on it?  What are it's approximate hardware specs?



It's before any files are copied as far as I know. And originally it was W7.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2013)

another option: remove any memory cards or USB sticks that dont have the OS installer on them. hell i've seen windows try and install the bootloaded to a digital camera before, and fail miserably.


so to summarise:

remove anything you dont need

delete all partitions on HDD/format it.

try and try again.


----------



## Bugler (Nov 26, 2013)

Your aunt got that laptop used and without the PSU? Be sure that the PSU you got now is rated high enough to power the laptop. Also that the battery is still good.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 26, 2013)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Well it's a laptop, so removing the keyboard isn't really any option
> 
> 
> 
> It's before any files are copied as far as I know. And originally it was W7.



Yeah you can remove the keyboard, optical drive, WiFi adapter etc that are not essential for the basic operation of the computer system. You will need screw drivers and/or prying tools. If its a HP laptop, you can get the service manual from their official website. If it is not, you will have to search the web or patiently do it yourself. 

NOTE: You can check the HDD status with a live copy of Ubuntu provided the ODD works.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 26, 2013)

Also could be a problem with that particular media? A scratch or something. If it comes to it and as further testing try the 8.1 preview or some other OS the thing should support like a Linux LiveCD just to see if it can boot properly and/or actually complete an install.

Though ya wierd or bad HDD-related thing is still the most likely culprit I'd say. Hosed partition table perhaps? Maybe it's stuck trying to read the old System Reserved partition? Though I would think it should still allow you to nuke it. Also can try Repair This Computer option from 7 DVD and run diskpart from Command Line.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Nov 27, 2013)

It was the HDD, threw it into another comp and wouldn't get into Windows without doing a Check Disk. Once it did that seem it works great. So cleaned it up and got W7 on it now. And was bored so tinkered around with what I thought was a dead 7970 and got that working too, so not a bad day.


----------



## ichanpb (Dec 3, 2013)

hello there. maybe the problem in your CD ? maybe it broken or something... try with another CD windows..  or your CD try to another laptop / PC


----------



## MRCL (Dec 3, 2013)

Had that same problem once, too. Interestingly enough it worked when I put in a Vista installation disc, and I could format from that and then install Win7. But yes if Wndows hangs during setup, its most likely the hdd.


----------

